# ماذا تعرف عن الزجاج والسيراميك....



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

الزجاج والسيراميك​
سنتحدث هنا، عن صناعة الزجاج، و أسرار السيراميك، والإمكانات العمرانية للزجاج.

يضع المرء على عينيه زجاجتين، وثالثه على يمينه تضيء له البيت، يطفئ جهاز التلفزيون، لينظر من خلال النافذة، فيتأكد له بأن الزجاج في كل مكان، وليس هناك حدود لاستعماله. لكن هل نعرف كيف يصنع؟

يصنع الزجاج من الرمال، وهو المادة الأكثر انتشارا على الأرض. علما أن مزايا الزجاج تختلف كليا عن الرمال. فالزجاج لا يعتبر مادة صلبة، بل هو سائل لزج يتصلب عند لبرودة.

نحصل على الزجاج من نار الفرن. عبر آنية من المواد المقاومة للصهر هي البوتقة. يحضر صانع الزجاج خليطا يحتوي على ستين أو سبعين بالمائة من رمل السيليكون الذي يتكون في معظمه من ثاني أكسيد السيليكون أو السيليكيا. 

تشكل هذا الخليط من بلورات، هي عبارة عن شبكة ذرات منسقه جيدا ومتماسكة فيما بينها بروابط ثابتة.

يضيف صانع الزجاج إلى هذا الخليط عدد من العناصر الأخرى التي تساعد على الانصهار، وهي تتشكل من الصودا والبوتاس وحجر الكلس أو صدف المحار.

تستعمل هذه المواد لتعزيز الانصهار الذي يتم بدرجة حرارة تصل إلى ألف وخمسمائة درجه مئوية، تحول دون هشاشة الزجاج بتعرضه لدرجة حرارة مرتفعه.

يسخن صانع الزجاج الخليط، فيؤدي التسخين إلى تحطيم تركيبة البلورة الرملية وتفاعل جميع العناصر فيما بينها، لتشكل مزيجا تنعدم فيه البنية محددة. يؤدي انعدام هذه البنية إلى تمتع الزجاج بمزاياه المدهشة، ومن يبنها إمكانية التحكم بشكل جديد له.

حين يصبح الزجاج الذائب جاهزا للنفخ، يجمع صانع الزجاج كمية منه حول قضيب طويل مجوف، ثم ينفخ فيه إلى أن تنتفخ الكتلة المنصهرة وتتحول إلى فقاعه.

تحدد قولبة القضيب المستمرة شكل هذه المادة باستخدام إناء معدني أو حديدي أو خشبي، يسمونه مارقر، وقد يتم ذلك يدويا باستخدام صحيفة مبلله.

يقسو الزجاج بمجرد أن يلامسه الهواء البارد. ثم يعاد تسخينه بالفرن كي تتابع عملية تحديد بنيته، إلى أن يتخذ شكله النهائي.

في ختام هذه العملية، ولأن الزجاج يكون هشا بعد، يوضع في الفرن للمرة الأخيرة كي يمنح القوة والصلابة، ما يمنح الزجاج قدرة على تحمل صدمات الحرارة التي يمكن أن تضعفه.

وبما انه لن يسخن للانصهار، بل لمجرد تسخينه، من الأفضل أن يتمكن من تحمل المتغيرات التي تطرأ على الحرارة من حوله. تكمن التقنية الأخرى باستعمال مصباح البروبين لتحديد بنية العمل المطلوب.

توضع الجزيئات في حركة دائمة، ما يجعل اللهيب من الزجاج مطواعا ومطاطا دون إذابته. يمكن العمل بالزجاج وهو بارد أيضا ونقشه باستعمال أداة مدببة أو باللجوء إلى تركيبة كيميائية كحامض الهيدرو فلوريك. نادرا ما يقوم صانع زجاج النوافذ بحفر قطعته، يل يكتفي بتوجيه الإنارة من خلال تعدد الألوان وكثافة الزجاج.

للقيام بذلك يستعمل الفنان قطع من الزجاج الملون.

وربما يلونها بنفسه أيضا، باستعمال الكلورايد او سلفات الفضة كأساس للطلاء يعمل كماص للتفاعل الكيميائي بين مكونات الزجاج وأملاح الفضة.

تسمح هذه العملية للون بان يلتحق نهائيا بالزجاج، رغم احتفاظه بشفافيته ليمنح ذلك زجاج النوافذ المصقول مواصفات نوعية عالية.

لصناعة زجاج النوافذ الملون، تستخدم تقنية الرصاص وهي التقنية الأقدم والأكثر شيوعا.

نبدأ أولا بدراسة دور الضوء في الغرفة التي سيوضع فيها زجاج النافذة الملون ، ثم ننكب على صناعة مجموعة من العينات الصغيرة عن العمل، تقارب عشر الحجم المطلوب. نقوم بعدها بصناعة نموذج من الورق المقوى لتكوين فكرة عن حجم النافذة الكامل.

نضع رقما على كل قطعة من النماذج، حين يتم قصها تستعمل كقالب يقص الزجاج بالاعتماد عليها، وبذلك تكون احجية من قطع الزجاج قد صنعت.

يمكن لصانع الزجاج حينها ان ينتقل نحو الخطوة التاليه. وهي تمكن بتثبيت كل قطع الزجاج في قنوات رصاص طوليه.

لتتماسك قنوات الرصاص جيدا يتم تثبيتها بتلحيمها بنقاط لحام صغيره.

لتغطى بعدها بمعجون يمنع الماء من التسرب اليها، عند هذه النقطه. يصبح اللزجاج الملون جاهزا للتركيب.

ويعتمد جماله حينها على نوعية الانارة المحيطة بالمكان الذي ركب به.

زجاج النوافذ الملون لم يكن في الماضي مجرد قطع من الزجاج، بل كان يقص حكايات من البداية حتى النهايه، تحمل المعني، وتتميز بالتشويق. فن صناعة الزجاج قديم للغايه، ولكن قبل ان يبرعوا بذلك الفن، كان صانعوه قد ابدعوا بصناعة مادة قريبة منه: السيراميك.

حاله كحال الزجاج، يأتي السيراميك الى الوجود من خلال النار، الا ان السيراميك لا يصنع من السيليكا، بل غالبا ما يعتمد على الصلصال.

يستخرج الصلصال من صخرة تعتمد اساسا على سيلكات الالومنيوم.

عندما تسخن هذه المكونات على درجة حرارة عاليه تتحطم تركيبة السيليكات.

ولكن بعد التبريد التدريجي يعاد تكوين بلورات زجاجية مصغره، هذه التركيبة الكرستاليه هي ما يمنح السيراميك قوته ومقاومته.

هناك عدة انواع من السيراميك. وهي تختلف عن بعضها البعض بنوعية المواد المستخدمة فيها، ودرجة الحرارة التي تتعرض لها.

يحدد هذين العاملين مستوى تنظيم الكريستال التي تحدد في النهاية الوضع النهائي للمنتوج.

صلصال الكاولين النقي على سبيل المثال، حين تعرضه لألف واربعماية درجة حراريه سينتج عنها خزف من الدرجة الاولى.

اما الصلصال العادي فحين يتعرض لالف ومئة درجه حراريه، فهو يستعمل لصناعة طوب لتبليط الارض.

تبدأ صناعة السيراميك التقليدي بتحضير الصلصال الذي يحتوي على مواد خام اخرى مثل الفيلسبار و الكوارتز.

يتم طحن المواد الخام وخلطها بالماء لينتج عنها خليط رخو.

بعد تصفيته وضغطه يحفظ هذا الخليط على شكل اسطوانات.

هذا الشكل واسلوب الانتاج يعتمد على ما نريد صناعته.

لصناعة الاحواض والسلطانيات مثلا، تستعمل تقنية القوالب، باستخدام قوالب عادة ما تصنع من بلاستر.

يتم تقطيع الخليط الخام اولا الى شرحات توضع في الماء ليصنع منها عجينة سائله، يتم صبها في قوالب التراب التي تمتص السائل. 

بعد ان تجف القطعة الفنية يتم تسخينها، وهذه هي المرحلة الاهم في الانتاج، لان النار هي التي تحدد الشكل النهائي للمنتوج.

لصناعة قطع ذو شكل بسيط وفي كميات كبيره، كالبلاط او الصحون مثلا،يتم اتباع اسلوب الضغط الجاف.

في هذه الحاله يتم استخدام مسحوق ناعم جدا بدل المواد الرطبه. يتم الحصول على المسحوق بتعريض شرحات الخليط لأجواء دافئه، ثم يوضع المسحوق في القوالب.

المكابس تعرض القطعة الى ضغط متوازن، حتى تتماسك لتمنع تشوهها، لتسخن القطعة بعدها في التنور.

الخطوة التاليه تسمى بالصقل، وهي تمنح القطعة جمالها ومواصفاتها العمليه.

يتم الصقل بتغطية القطعة بمادة شبيهة بتلك التي صنعت منها. اما التسخين، فهو يمنع القطعة من تسريب الماء ويمنحها صلابة ولمعانا.

يمكن للصقل ان يتم باغراق القطعة في وعاء لسائل الصقل . ويفضل الرش بالنسبة للقطع الاكبر حجما. قد يمنح الصقل لونا لقطعة السيراميك، وذلك باضافة بعض المواد اليه.


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (7 يونيو 2006)

ما زال استعمال قطع السيراميك يتزايد. ويعتبر انتاجها من مسحوق ناعم العمود الفقري لثورة فعلية في هذه الصناعه.

السيراميك المعاصر اقوى من الحديد، وقادر على تحمل درجات حرارة عاليه.

يعتمد انجازها على الخليط، ونسبه الدقيقة جدا، والمساحيق التي يتم اختيارها والتعامل معها بحرص شديد.

تقوم بهذه الاعمال المثابره، مجموعة من الاختصاصيين، ممن يعتمدون التحاليل المعقده والدراسات والالكترونات والميكروسكوب.

بهذه العمليات يتسنى لهم تعداد البلورات وشرح تركيبتها، كما وتحديد معادلة المعادن التي تتركب منها المساحيق.

عند اختياره بدقه، يمكن للسيراميك ان يصنع لاهداف طبيه، المواد الجديدة للسيراميك يمكن ان تستخدم لصناعة مفصل الخصر.

السيراميك الراقي يتميز بالاستقرار وبقدرة الجسم على التأقلم معه، ولن يؤدي الى الالتهابات نتيجة الاحتكاك.

يتميز السيراميك الحديث بكفاءة عاليه وبانه لا يترك النتوءات.

في المطبخ مثلا تلتحم الالومينا بأحكام، وتقفل الصنابير بشكل افضل من النماذج العاديه.

سكاكين الزركونيا وشفرات المقصات تعتبر حادة جدا ولكنها ضعيفة للغاية ايضا.

في صناعة السيارات، بدأ الاهتمام بالسيراميك يتزايد يوما بعد يوم.

وقد ادت الابحاث الى صناعة محرك من السيراميك.

وزن هذه المحركات اقل بنسبة اربعين بالمئه من تلك العاديه، كما انه يحتمل درجة حرارة اعلى بكثير من المحركات العاديه.

كما يوفر مزيدا من الوقود، ويحمي الهواء من التلوث وهو اشد صلابه. ومن المحتمل ان تصنع منه محركات سيارات كثيره،في الاعوام القادمه.

لائحة استخدامات السيراميك تشهد تناميا يوميا. كقطع الرادار، واغطية واقية لسفن الفضاء، والبلاط.

في حين ينتشر السيراميك في مجمل القطاعات التقنيه، يستمر الزجاج في احتلال مكانته في حياتنا اليوميه.

واحدى اهم قطاعات انتشاره، هي تشييد المباني.

بفضل شفافيته، كان الزجاج ولفترة طويلة المادة المفضلة للبناء.

ولكن هذه الميزة لم تعد كافية لارضاء معماريي هذه الايام. فقد اصبح زجاج اليوم يفي بعدة شروط تقنية وعمليه.

منذ بداية ازمة الطاقه مثلا اصبحت النوافذ العاكسة قابلة اكثر للاستخدام، خصوصا في المكاتب المكيفه، فهي معزولة تماما وتحفظ الحراره.

ما يمنح الزجاج هذه المزايا هي طبقة رقيقه من المعدن المؤكسد، التي اما تكون ضمن الزجاج او انها تغطي سطحه.

خلال النهار تعكس الطبقة المؤكسده جزءا من اشعة الشمس فينجم عن ذلك اشعة ما تحت الحمراء نحو الخارج. المظهر الخارجي للزجاج يوحي بانها مرآة عاكسة تماما.

وفي الليل يحصل عكس ذلك تماما، اذ تعكس الطبقة المؤكسده الاشعة ما تحت الحمراء الموجودة في الغرفه، فيمنع التدفئة من التسرب.

الزجاج المستعمل اليوم في المباني يقوم بعدة وظائف، في وقت واحد.

النوافذ العاكسة تضفي نوعا من رجع الصدى الذي عادة ما يعزز انظمة التدفئه.

يتم ذلك بحفظ طبقة من الهواء او الغاز، بين لوحين من الزجاج.

بسماكة لا تتعدى العشرة مليمترات، تحمي هذه الطبقة من الضغط الناجم عن موجات الصوت.

الضجيج هو مواجات صوتية متتالية ومتداخله ناجمة عن ذبذبات في الطبقات الهوائيه.

في غرفة ذي حرارة عاديه، تنتقل موجات الصوت بسرعة 340 مترا في الثانيه.

النوافذ المضاعفة تمتص موجات الصوت، وبهذا تبتر عملية انتقالها.

يتم الحصول على النتيجة ذاتها بجمع لوحين من الزجاج في سماكات مختلفه.

بفضل هذا الاجراء البسيط، يمكن اختصار الصوت في غرفة ما الى ما يقارب النصف.

اضف الى ذلك ان تساعد طبقة الهواء على تعزيز اجراءات التدفئه لتوفر ما نسبته 45 بالمئه من الطاقة مقارنة مع نافذة من لوح واحد.

لهذا اصبح لوحين من الزجاج في النوافذ مسألة شبه متعارف عليها في المدن والبلدان البارده.

بما ان نوافذ اليوم اصبحت تلبي كثيرا من الأحتياجات، الجمالية والحرارية والصوتيه، ليس هناك ما يدعو لجعلها قليلة الامان ايضا.

انها مشكلة كبيره اذا اخذنا بالاعتبار ان تحطم الزجاج يؤدي الى حوادث موسفة كل عام، خصوصا بين الاطفال. الزجاج المصفح هو احد الاجوبة على هذه المشكله.

يتم تصفيح الزجاج بصقل لوحين او ثلاثة الواح معا، بواسطة غشاء رقيق من البوليفينيل والمعروفة ايضا بمادة ال .PVB

يوضع غشاء الpvb الذي لا تبلغ كثافته الميلميتر الواحد، بين لوحين من الزجاج.

ثم يتم ضغط اللوحين بين اصطوانتين هوائيتين، لاخلائها من اي فقاعات هوائيه. ثم تسخن على درجة حرارة لالتحامهما، بقوة الضغط، وباستخدام ادوات كهربائيه.

يلين ذلك غشاء الpvb وبعد ثلاثة او اربعة ساعات تذوب المادة بالكامل.

بعد ان اصبح الزجاج يتميز بالشفافية الكامله، اصبح الpvb يقوم بدور اللحمة بين الواح الزجاج ليجمعها بصلابة .

اذا ما تحطم الزجاج، سيحفظ الpvb الشظايا ويمنعها من التبعثر.

الزجاج المصفح بسماكة ستة مليمترات كثير الاستعمال في المدارس والمنشآت الرياضيه.

احيانا ما تنشأ الحاجة لتعزيز النوافذ اكثر من ذلك. فلا بد للزجاج المضاد للرصاص ان يكون بسماكة تصل الى العشرة ستيمترات.

الزجاج المعالج هو نوع اخر من الزجاج الآمن. على خلاف الزجاج التقليدي حين يتحطم الزجاج المعالج يتحول الى قطع صغيرة جدا.

هذه الشظايا التي قد تبلغ المليمترين او الثلاثه، ليس لها اي حد، مما يقلل من احتمالات الاصابه.

لصناعة الزجاج المعالج، يتم تسخين لوح عادي على درجة حرارة تصل الى الستمايه وعشرين درجه، ثم يبرد فجأة بالهواء البارد مباشرة.

هذه الصدمة الحراريه تضعف الزجاج،فتنشيء مناطق اقل مقاومة على مجمل سطح الزجاج.

الصدمة الميكانيكية ستؤدي الى تحطيم لوح الزجاج بكامله.

الى جانب هذه الوظائف التقنيه، يتطلب الامر من الزجاج المستعمل في صروح عمرانية حديثه، ان يتمتع بمزايا جمالية ايضا.

من هذه الناحيه يبدو ان الزجاج المستعمل في اهرامات اللوفر في باريس يسترعي هذه المسألة التقنيه.

رغم شفافية الزجاج بطبيعته العاديه، الا ان النوافذ تفقد بريقها مع مرور الزمن.

والسبب في ذلك يعود الى انها تحتوي على ايونات الحديد التي تتفاعل مع الاكسجين في الهواء فتكون اكسيد الحديد.

اكسيد الحديد سيمنح الزجاج لونا ضاربا الى الاخضرار. اما بالنسبة لاهرامات اللوفر فقد حلت المشكلة من خلال تقنية يتم التحفظ عليها، تتخلص من ايونات الحديد.

ويقال ان هذه النوافذ ستحافظ على شفافيتها الى الابد.

يحل الزجاج في الابنية الجديده محل الحجارة ببطء شديد.

سواء الملون منه او البالغ الشفافيه، كلا النوعين من الزجاج يحميان الانسان من مفاجآت الطقس كما ومن الضوضاء.

لقد اثبت الزجاج بما لا يدع مجالا للشك انه المادة الوحيدة التي اثبتت جدارتها في مجالات حياتية متعدده.

يحلم العلماء بنافذة عالميه.

ستشتمل هذه السوبر نافذه انظمة الاناره، وانظمة التدفئه، يمكنها ان تهتز كسماعات اجهزة الصوت الكبيره، ولم لا ، تستعرض برنامجك المفضل؟


----------



## الممممارد (24 يونيو 2006)

شكراً م/ هاني على هذه المعلومات القيمه.
اتمنى مهندس هاني ان تعطيني معلومات اكثر عن صناعة الرخام والسراميك وماهي التقنيات والمعدات الضروريه لصناعة السراميك والرخام؟
وماهي التكلفه التقريبيه لمصنع السراميك والرخام؟


----------



## يقظان القيسي (24 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
تحيه طيبه اخي هاني 
شكرا جزيلا و بارك الله فيك و اتمنى وكذلك جميع اخوانك المهندسين المزيد
و مره ثانيه ششششششششششششششكرا 
مع التقدير 
اخوك 
يقظان القيسي
العراق


----------



## ابراهيم برانق (25 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم يا أخ هاني
معلومات ذات قيمة و شكرا على المجهود المبذول


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (25 يونيو 2006)

صناعة الخزف المزجج (السيراميك والزجاج)
اشتهرا لفنانون في العصــــــــــر العباسي بصنـــــاعة الخــــــزف المزجج وبرعــــــــــوا فيه ،
وكانت صناعة الخزف في سامراء وصلت إلى مرحلة التطور والازدهار ولا سيما في القرن الثالث للهجرة(التاسع للميلاد) . وتتميز هذه الصناعة بالدقة والبراعة في التلوين أو التزجيج ، وكما امتازت بتنوع أشكالها وجمال زخرفتها،وتعدد ألوان دهانها ، ومن أشهر أنواع هذه الخزفيات ما هو معروف باسم الخزف المحلي بزخارف ذي البريق المعدني ، ويعد هذا الخزف من الابتكارات العظيمة التي اهتدى إليها الخز فيون المسلمون في القرنين الثامن والتاسع الميلاديين .
ويمكن اعتبار سامراء فرعا للمدرسة العراقية في صناعة الخزف ذات البريق المعدني التي كانت بغداد. مركزه الرئيس ، ويصفه(ديماند) في كتابه الفنون الإسلامية بقولة: (( تعد القطيع المتعددة الألوان أجمل ما أنتجته سامراء من أنواع الخزف ذي البريق المعدني، ونرى مجموعة منه باللون الذهبي والأخضر الزيتوني والأخضر الفاتح والبني المائل الى الحمرة، أما زخارفه العباسية فتتألف من تفرعات نباتية فيها تعبيرات زخرفيه على هيئة الأقماع المخروطية وأشكال أزهار بعيدة عن الطبيعة وتواريق متنوعة ومراوح 
نخيلية ثلاثية الفصول ويراوح، كما اشتهرت بغداد بصناعة الخزف ذي البريق المعدني التي جلبها أحمد من أمراء بني الأغلب، ولا بد أن تكون بلاطات جامع القيروان من صناعة بغداد التي كانت تسبق في تاريخها صناعة خزف سامراء، ويمكن اعتبارها فرعا للمدرسة العراقية في صناعة الخزف ذي البريق المعدني الذي كانت بغداد مركزه الرئيس. وتدل الزخارف الغنية، والتنوع الكبير في رسوم بلاطات جامع القيروان على مقدار تفوق العراق في صناعة الخزف ذي البريق المعدني في الصف الأول من القرن التاسع. وهناك مجموعة أخرى تفوقت على بلاطات جامع القيروان وهي من خزف سامراء، ومرسومة ببريق معدني ياقوتي اللون يوجد في أغلب الأحيان مع اللون الأصفر والأخضر والذهبي والأرجواني. ولم يقتصر مثل هذا الجمع بين الألوان الغنية على الأواني فحسب بل وجد كذلك على بلاطات استخدمت في تزيين جدران قصر سامراء. وفي متحف برلين أمثلة كثيرة من هذا النوع
وفي متحف المتر و بوليتا بنيويورك ايضآ، ويقول ديماند(كان العراق ، وعلى الأخص بغداد،يعد أكبر
مركز لإنتاج هذا النوع الفاخر من الخزف في القرن التاسع )) ويقول إن إنتاج إيران من هذا النوع المتعدد الألوان والمصنوعة وفق الأساليب العراقية ))، ويقول ايضآ: ((وتدل حفريات نيسابور على أن خزافي إقليم خراسان قلدوا ذلك النوع من خزفهم المرسوم تحت الدهان ))، (( وأما ما عثر عليه بمصر ولا سيما في الفسطاط والبهنسا وبعض الأماكن المصرية الأخرى من الخزف ذي البريق المعدني المتعدد الألوان فمن الراجح أنه مستورد من العراق)). 
وانتقل استخدام هذا النوع من الطلاء العراقي الجديد إلى أوروبة ايضآ، وهذا ما أثبته لنا العالم الانكليزي
(آرثر لين) الذي كان أمينا لقسم الخزف بمتحف فيكتوريا والبرت بلندن، ولدى هذا العالم مؤلفات عديدة في الخزف الإسلامي، وأثبت ذلك في كتابة حيث يقول فيه: ((اتجه الأوروبيون إلى الخزف الإسلامي واستعانوا بخزافين من الأندلس وتتلمذوا عليهم وعرفوا منهم أسرار هذا الصناعة، وكان من بين ما تعلموه الغضار المذهب. الذي ولد في العراق ومنها انتشر إلى أرجاء العالم الإسلامي، ثم العالم الغربي بعد ذلك . ويتجلى تأثير الخزف العراقي البراق في صحن مطلي بالبريق المعدني الأصفر و الأزرق صنع لأمير من أسرة أجلي في فلورنسا محفوظ في متحف فكتوريا 
والبرت في لندن.
واقتبس هذا النوع من الخزف الايطاليون، ونشأت مصانع لهذا الغرض في جوبيو، وقلد الايطاليون أيضا طريقة الرسم بالحفر في صناعة الخزف . وكان للخزف العراقي الأثر الكبير في تطور الخزف في أوروبة، فقد جاء إليهم عن طريق الأندلس، ونقلها عنهم الايطاليون في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي. واشتهرت الموصل بخزف البربوتين كالخوابي والحباب والزمزميات والجرار التي كانت تستخدم في خزن الماء والنبيذ في العصر السلجوقي(447-590هـ/1055-1192م)،وشاع في هذا العهد استخدام مثل هذا الخزف ذي الرسوم البارزة المصنوعة بالفر طاس أو القمع، وتشمل أشكالا حيوانية وطيورا مختلفة مفرعة كالأسد والكبش والطاووس والحمام، وحيوانات خرافية كبيرة وكانت توضع هذه الأشكال حول الإناء،أو في موضع قريب من فوهته ، واستخدمت أشكالا زخرفيه هندسية جميلة. ونلحظ أيضا في بعض الأواني الخزفية العراقية على النصف الأعلى شكل نساء بوجه كامل مصور على سطوحها الخارجية ، ويبدو على صدورهن ورؤوسهن حلى مختلفة، ويمكن ملاحظة مثل هذه الرسوم على النقود الاتابكيه، وكانت الرسوم تثبت على الإناء،وهناك حباب ماء مختلفة عثر على أحدها في قرية كبيرة تقع غربي الموصل على بعد 25كم, ومعظمها مزينا برسم حيوانات خرافية كبيرة بارزة ، ومحفوظ بعض هذه الأنواع من الفخار في المتحف العراقي ببغداد والموصل ,وان طريقة نحت الرسوم البشرية والحيوانية في الأعمال الفخارية تعلمها العراقيون عن السلجوقيين,وكان الفخاري العراقي عبد المنعم وهو من الشمال , مشهورا بصناعة هذه الأنواع الفخارية , وقد وجد اسمه مكتوبا على جزء من حب موجود في متحف الموصل .
ويعتبر خزف الشرق الأدنى الذي كانت الموصل مركزا من مراكز صناعته الثروة الخزفية الكبيرة التي امتازت بها منتجات ذلك العصر,وفضلا عن ذلك فقد اشتهر الخزافون العراقيون في صناعة أنواع أخرى من الخزف ( الاكالفياتو) والسيلادون والبورسلين ,وصنعوا أجرار الباربوتين,واشتهرت مدينة الرقة في سورية بخزفها , فقد كانت تعد مركزا هاما لصناعة الخزف.والى جانب الرقة نجد مدينة الرصافة الواقعة في صحراء سورية على مقربة من الرقة معروفة بهذه الصناعة .
وفي مصر كانت مدينة الفسطاط (مصر القديمة) مشهورة بصناعة الخزف,وأمدتنا أثارها بنماذج جيدة من خزفها,ووصلتنا من العصر الطولوني قطع فخارية أيضا.وبلغت صناعة الفخار والخزف ذروتها في العهد الفاطمي منها نماذج رائعة محفوظة في متحف الفن الإسلامي في القاهرة , ومن هذه النماذج قطع ذات بريق معدني.وأتمرت صناعة الفخار والخزف في عصر الأيوبيين والمماليك في القرون(12-15) وموزعة نماذج منها في متاحف العالم.وقلد المصريون نوعي البرورسلين والسيلادون الصيني ,وكانا من الأنواع الشائعة في مصر ,ويبدو هذا واضحا في الأواني المدهونة بطلاء من لون واحد.وعلى حيت يختفي استخدام البريق المعدني تماما في مصر , كما يقول (ديماند) في كتابه( الفنون الإسلامية ص218) .
كما برزت سورية أيضا في صناعة الخزف في هذا العصر حيث نجد واحدة من نماذجها تضمها مجموعة ( الكونتيسة دي بيهاج) بباريس تمثل زهرية من بريق معدني ذهبي فوق أرضية زرقاء,عليها كتابة كوفية بحروف كبيرة فوق أرضية زرقاء,وعلى أرضية جميلة من التفريعات النباتية كما أشار إليها ديماند في كتابه نفسه,ومن الأنواع المملوكية السائدة في القرنين الرابع عشر والخامس عشر عدد من الأواني المصنوعة من طفل بني احمر مدهون بطبقة بيضاء,عليها طلاء قصديري شفاف مائل إلى الاصفرار أو الاخضرار كما يقول ديماند أيضا.


----------



## mohamedalfadel (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز على المعلومات القيمة عن الزجاج والسرميل 
محمد الفاضل عبدالله


----------



## mohamedalfadel (28 يونيو 2006)

شكرا اخي العزيز 

على المعلومات القيمة عن الزجاج والسرميل 

محمد الفاضل عبدالله


----------



## م معاذ (28 يونيو 2006)

الاخوه مشكورين على هذا التقديم وارجو لو تعطوني موقع او كتب او مقالات او رسومات عن الزجاج وكيفية تصنيعة والسراميك مع البرسلان ولكم جزيل الشكر على الايميل


----------



## maamon2000 (29 يونيو 2006)

مشكوووووووووووووور كثير على المعلومات الرائعة ...


----------



## e7em|e7em (8 يوليو 2006)

احتاج كتاب عن صناعة الزجاج وتصميم مصانع الزجاج
هل يمكن المساعدة بذلك؟


----------



## mohamedalfadel (8 يوليو 2006)

[BLINK] [BLINK]شكرا اخي العزيز 

على المعلومات القيمة عن الزجاج والسرميل اما معلوماتي الشخصية عن الزجاج والسراميك هي معلومات عامة لا ترقى لمستوى المعرفة التخصصية ارجو الاستعانة باخرين في المنتدى واشكر لك تذويدي بالروابض والرسائل التي تصلكم عن الموضوع 

[/BLINK]محمد الفاضل عبدالله
[/BLINK]


----------



## hima ahmed (10 يوليو 2006)

الله يعطيك العافية وشكرا لك


----------



## نعيم دنهش (10 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لكل مساه في هذه المعلومات
مهما كان مستوى المعلومات فانها تفيد من لايعرفها
المعلومات التفصيلية تفيد اكثر 
بمثل هذه الروح يمكن ان نساهم في بناء جيل عارف متفتح


----------



## المهندس هيثــم (10 يوليو 2006)

شكرا معلومات جيدة بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامر العبيدي (12 يوليو 2006)

شكرا مهندس هاني على الموضوع الرائع والمشوق وفقك الله


----------



## ميسون الحيدري (10 أغسطس 2006)

السلام عليكم وبارك الله بكم في طرحكم الرائع 
اني لي طلب حبذا لو هناك معلومات شرح كافيه عن التحليل الطيفي للغضاريات اواي موقع يمكن ان يفيدني بهذا 
وما هو الفرق بين انواع الغضاريات في جوده صناعه السيراميك اذا كان كاولين او ايليت او سمكتيت
التحليل الطيفي اعرف ان اسمه derfectometrie des rayons X
والمزيد من النجاح نتمناه لكم


----------



## mraheem2004 (9 يوليو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## المهندس جلال (10 يوليو 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً على هذه المعلومات 
و لكن هل هناك موقع أو ملفات عن تلوين الزجاج


----------



## دينا حامد (17 نوفمبر 2007)

افتدنا افادكم الله


----------



## مهندس المواد (23 نوفمبر 2007)

معلومات جيدة نتمنى لكم التوفيق


----------



## eng_ahmed_toshiba (2 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا اخي العزيز علي هذه المعلومات القيمة:81:


----------



## siffien (5 ديسمبر 2007)

تسلم ايدك عالموضوع المميز


----------



## mohsen087 (13 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع المفيد و الرائع


----------



## علاء الهدي (16 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ودمنصور3 (25 نوفمبر 2008)

بعد التحيه والسلام اشكرك علئ هذا المجهود العظيم


----------



## wahbi8 (9 ديسمبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية

ومشكوووور يامهندس على المعلومات
وانا الان بأمس الحاجة اليها........... شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 يونيو 2009)

ارجو القاء الضوء على انواع الزجاج الامنى security glass المستخدم فى السجون والمنشات التى تحتاج ذلك كذلك الزجاج المقاوم لطلقات الرصاص من ناحية المواصفات وكيفية الحكم على العينات الموردة والاختبارات الممكن بها التاكد من هذه النوعيات والمصانع المتوفربها فى السعودية


----------



## معتز احمد علي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

افادك الله


----------



## Khado0oy (17 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## وهاب احمد جاسم (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*السيراميك*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
شكرا لكم يا اساتذة يا كرام على هذه المعلومات القيمة ونتمنى المزيد ولكم فائق الاحترام .....


----------

